# How to wire amp



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am getting a boss cx150 amp for my tube build and I'm not good at all with amps and stuff but it has a Battery+ remote and ground. What goes where? I have a plug to plug into the aux power with two bare wires on Other end. Thanks for the help


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

(Battery)....Positive + battery terminal
(Ground).....Negative - battery termilnal
(Remote).....Used to turn the amp on/off via current most often supplied from a head unit (radio) but in this case, all you'd need to do is cut a piece of wire long enough to go from the Battery terminal on the amp and connect it to the Remote terminal on the amp, .....this will turn the amp on immediately when the cord is plugged into the AUX port. 
*Note, if you plan on leaving the power cord always plugged in, then install a toggle switch or button into the short piece of wire and drill a hole in your tube and mount it so you can turn the amp on/off.

As far as finding the current on your cord for your AUX plug...if the wires arent labeled, my advice would be to plug the cord into the AUX port and use a test light to figure out which is Positive and which is Negative.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks alot man. I plan on leaving it plugged in but there is a switch on the aux power cord


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Filthy can't you put the remote into your fuse box where when you turn the key on the amp comes on? That's how I've always done it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah man you could do that as well, but its extra wire to run....thats all. Just a matter of preference. I try to stay away from as much extra connections as possible....more places for corrosion.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Redneckkid90 (Mar 28, 2012)

If your going to use your 12 volt aux plug on your bike, you can also get a plug that has a switch on the head of it that plugs in to your aux plug. Then all you have to do is run your ground to one side and your positive and remote to the other side. Then the switch on the plug is your on off. Good luck however you decide to go.


----------

